# Fritz Schomburg crosses....



## Stella (Aug 11, 2014)

I intend to buy a Phragmipedium Fritz Schomburg, I found two crosses, Phrag. besseae x kovachii and Phrag. kovachii x besseae. 
Could you please tell me the difference between the two of them ????


----------



## Ray (Aug 11, 2014)

They are both Fritz, but if the business of mitochondrial DNA having a greater effect of size and color holds, the k x b might be more impressive. Personally, I'd consider both so you can appreciate the differences.


Ray Barkalow
Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2014)

Crosses have the same name regardless of which parent is the pod, or the seed, parent.


----------



## Stella (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you Ray and Eric !!!


----------



## eteson (Aug 14, 2014)

Be aware...
some of the plants labelled as kovachii x besseae are actually besseae x kovachii.
kovachii produces a huge quantity of pollen... enough to pollinate several plants of besseae. I would ask directly to the vendor if he is sure of the correct order in the label.


----------



## orcoholic (Aug 14, 2014)

I always thought that the progeny would most likely look more like the pod parent than the pollen parent. 

Of course, when dealing with genetics nothing is ever assured, just the probability of things working out a certain way.


----------



## Stella (Aug 16, 2014)

orcoholic said:


> I always thought that the progeny would most likely look more like the pod parent than the pollen parent.
> 
> Of course, when dealing with genetics nothing is ever assured, just the probability of things working out a certain way.




I ordered the besseae x kovachii cross since I prefer the color of besseae (pod parent) and the shape of kovachii (pollen parent) in that specific Phrag.
I hope I'll get the plant that I like . Otherwise next time I'll order the other cross so I'll have two Fritz


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2014)

Addicted!


----------



## Stella (Aug 17, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Addicted!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 18, 2014)

Welcome to the Club.


----------

